# Don't Use Armorall On Bike Tires-- Too Slippery Try This



## Goldenrod (Oct 10, 2021)

Don't Use Armorall On Bike Tires.  It Is Too Slippery
                                               by Ray and Al

This product is made for John Deer antique tractor tires.  It cleans and restores old tirers by restoring the orginal integity of the rubber.  It is good for whitewalls and costs about ten dollars.  I have an extra bottle for you to try at swap meets.  I bought mine at a John Deer outlet but you can buy it on the internet.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Oct 10, 2021)

Don't ever use Armorall on motorcycle tires either !!!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 10, 2021)

This stuff is good too.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 10, 2021)

I've heard nothing but good results with that.


----------



## 38Bike (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Rayray (Oct 14, 2021)

Good to know


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 16, 2021)

38Bike said:


> View attachment 1494066




I was using "303" over 20 yrs ago and it was amazing then!!


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 13, 2022)

303 is what armor all want to be when it grows up.


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 22, 2022)

When shining up seats, don't use anything with lemon in it. It'll deteriorate stitching.


----------

